# Which game do u think is the best?



## Eradius Lore (Apr 19, 2005)

*The best game ever!!!*

what do you think is the best game ever

please no reasons, just the game!


----------



## mahmer (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

monkey island 1 and river raid


----------



## Vektor Chorell (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Homeworld!!!!


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Shenmue 1


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Shenmue 1


 
never heard of it


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

It was out on the Dreamcast, the second one came out for the Xbox.  It is the most expensive game ever to be made - $70 million to be exact.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

interesting.

whats it about?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I would tell you but you specifically asked us not give reasons for choosing the game.   

It is a martial arts adventure game.  A young boy named Ryo Harazuki searches for his father's killer, he uncovers various mysteries along the way and he also beats the hell out of a lot of people.  There is too much to say about this game.  At one point you need to earn money for a flight to Hong Kong (Hong Kong is the location of Shenmue II) so you get a job down at the docks as a fork lift driver.  You actually have to go to work every day for a couple of weeks and you drive the fork lifts - lifting crates around the docks.  This game is extremely detailed.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

sounds good i might look into getting it. but i have to say elder scrolls 4: oblivion sounds better


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

There might be a use for my Dreamcast


----------



## Isolde (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Scrabble


----------



## ASGARD (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

The Best Game Ever Is To Me Is Metal Gear Quadrillage!


----------



## zorcarepublic (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Iron Stars/Hard Vacuum/Ferion

The first two are pen+paper wargames, the last is an online multiplayer strategy game. Other games should be included, but Im not bothered. Iron Stars actually focuses on Earth post-Martian invasion, where the Great Powers actually build warships with Wasserstahl armour and Cavorite for launching into space...


----------



## Neon (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

video game = super mario world (snes)
board game = monopoly


----------



## Azash (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Either Morrowind or Dawn Of war


----------



## LadyFel (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Diablo II, Lord of Destruction and Monopoly...

No, i tell a lie...there's this mindnumbing freeware game called DX Ball...I think I've given it waaaaaay too many hours and days of my life so far...


----------



## a|one (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

D2: LoD is a terrible game!!!
Another finger numbing clickfest with two purposes: Get lots of good items, and Get really high level. End of story. I admit I played this game for a little over a year, but the only fun part I remember was scamming people. The real game was just lacking in skill, the only requirement for being "good" at diablo was way to much free time.

Best console = Legend of Zelda Ocaraina[sp?] of Time (Though the new one looks to be even better)

Best comp = Everquest (aka Evercrack)


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				a|one said:
			
		

> Best console = Legend of Zelda Ocaraina[sp?] of Time (Though the new one looks to be even better)


 
i have to agree that legend of zelda ocaraina of time is one of the best games i ever owned


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 24, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I'd have to say Metal gear solid on PS one, it was too addictive as far as I'm concerned. I heard MGS4 is coming out on PS3, its going to be awesome. I just hope they also bring back the old snake.


----------



## Stalker (May 26, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I am addict of strategies. So my answer is Sid Meyer's CIVILIZATION.


----------



## Hesh (May 27, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

FPS: Halo: Combat Evolved
Action: Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Platformer: Mario Sunshine
Platform Shooter: Contra series
Top-Down Shooter: Raiden II
RPG: FFVII
MMORPG: Ultima Online
RTS: Starcraft
TBS: N/A(haven't played alot...I'm getting Disgaea soon though)
3rd Person Shooter: Conker's Bad Fur Day
Sim: Mechwarrior series


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

mine 2 best games ar: HOMM3 and Baldur's Gate2


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Final Fantasy 7 & Civilisation by Sid Meier

both masterpieces of their genre


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				LadyFel said:
			
		

> Diablo II, Lord of Destruction ...


 
You for real??? that game was TERRIBLE!!! i bought it cos im a HUGE rpg fan, and on forums people always say that divine divinity is a cross between baldurs gate and diablo, but i *HATED *diablo, but saying that though i did play it got a good few days hoping it MAY eventually get good! 

anyway enough of my rant haha.

Best game hmmmmmmmmm would be between baldur's gate, divine divinity or final fantasy 7. In fact, final fantasy 7. No question.


----------



## ZLBilley (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Diablo is like minesweeper--mostly clicking, not too much thinking, good if your brain has ceased to function after a long day at work or school and you want to press a button and see pretty (and not so pretty) colors.

Anyway, my favorite game would have to be Morrowind or Master of Orion, different genres and different time periods so they're hard to compare.


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				lucifer_principle said:
			
		

> I'd have to say Metal gear solid on PS one, it was too addictive as far as I'm concerned. I heard MGS4 is coming out on PS3, its going to be awesome. I just hope they also bring back the old snake.



Unlikely, I read that the next Metal Gear will move away from Snake and onto a new character.

I just hope they keep up 'The Patriots' storyline.


Anyway my favourite games -

Best Ever is Final Fantasy 7 no questions asked.
Second best is Metal Gear 3 - I loved that game, the story was brilliant and it just had a weird effect on me.
3rd Best - Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic - By far the best Star Wars game there is (other then KotOR II).


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

kotor 1 & 2 are some of my most loved games, of course i never try and be light side.


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I just love the fact you can be light or dark side and the story line changes.

Dark Side ending on KOTOR I is great.
Havent tried it on the 2nd, but the light side ending wasnt very good.


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				Calis said:
			
		

> I just love the fact you can be light or dark side and the story line changes.


 
You can also do that on other star wars games like dark forces two etc.

But I have changed my mind, the best games are:

AvP 2 - brilliant for online play
Vtm bloodlines - best story line
Dawn Of war - greatest strategy game ever
Tekken 4 - brilliant PS2 multi player
Timesplitters 2 - best PS2 FPS


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				Calis said:
			
		

> Dark Side ending on KOTOR I is great.


 
i love that ending, do you turn bastila to your apprentice?

the galaxy is yours!



			
				Azash said:
			
		

> You can also do that on other star wars games like dark forces two etc.


 
not to the detail of Kotor


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Tie between:
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Final Fantasy 7
Knights of the Old Republic  (KOTOR 2 isnt as good)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Shining Force 1 & 2

oh and FF7


----------



## Thunderchild (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Space invaders


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Action    : Unreal (The first one)
Strategy : Close combat 3 (Russian front)


----------



## Azathoth (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Best Game Ever: Planescape Torment.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Best Game Ever? Gah, not easy, I'm gonna go for each decades best game eh?

21st Century - GTA: San Andreas
20th Century - Elite
19th Century - Whip & Top


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Best game: Calvin-ball  

Some of my friends play a board game: Warhammer 40k, which is rather fun.
Computer game: Dune2 (No, not 2000) and Diggles.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Morrowind, and the expansions bloodmoon and tribunal

maybe OBLIVIAN, coming to you (or me) at the beginning of 2006

boardgame? monopoly, risk and stratego
I don't call chess a boardgame, it is far to noble


----------



## Salazar (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Heres n old one and my favorite, Crash Bandicoot 2 - Cortex Strikes Back


----------



## cornelius (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

no kidding! Nice, but not my favourite

I also find " Zelda, a link to the past" and "Zelda, Links awakaning" very good. Only two games on Snes I enjoyed, besides an occasional streetfighter and Mario/Wario


----------



## Paradox 99 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Black & White, Quake and Total Annihilation. I've never got fed up with any of these games. I guess I should add Unreal to the list too.


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Civilization, Freelancer, Tachyon 'The Fringe' and Warcraft


----------



## cornelius (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

SOULBRINGER , Rome total war and afcourse ye trusty half-life


----------



## mzarynn (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I haven't played all that many, but I'm lovin' _Final Fantasy XI_.  Never underestimate the value of a good mindless game like _Minesweeper_.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Video Game: Dunno Legend of Mana or Suikoden 2
Boardgame: Warhammer


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

*A old favorite of mine is pacman it was great! 
*


----------



## bendoran (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

counter strike... with an honourable mention for super metroid and ff7


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

*Here goes...

Pacman
Tetris
SoulBlade*


----------



## Miles76 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Day Of The Tentacle


----------



## Balfa (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

It's Hard to decide, so here goes top ten:

1. Monkey Island 3
2. Day Of The Tentacle
3. Panzer General
4. Warcraft
5. Warcraft 2
6. Doom 2
7. Wolfenstein
8. Call Of Duty
9. Settlers 2
10. Pro Evolution Soccer


----------



## Quokka (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Wizball
Knights of the Old Republic
Half Life
_*SHINNING FORCE*_ (sorry a personal favourite).
Street Fighter
GTA: San Andreas 
Wipeout


----------



## Allanon (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

the original settlers was good, i also liked FF VII, but i cant get hold of a copy for the pc anywhere! any sort of sim civilisation game or strategy, or war game.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Queen Mother of Female Video Game Characters*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> *A old favorite of mine is pacman it was great!
> *



Amen to that...particularly Ms. Pac-Man.  I wish it was cocaine, not this game, that I had an addiction for.  It would be more socially accepted.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Ok well this will really date me but the one game that to this day really stands out was Starflight by Binary Systems and published by Electronic Arts. The game is on a few 5.25" floppy disks and took me the better part of 2 months to complete. You can also find it listed in Computer Gaming World's Hall of Fame.

This game has everything and really was the beginning of my love of computer games. I still have the game though I no longer have a 5.25" floppy drive so I can't say if it still works.

Rahl


----------



## Gwydion (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Halo and Halo 2


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: The Queen Mother of Female Video Game Characters*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> Amen to that...particularly Ms. Pac-Man. I wish it was cocaine, not this game, that I had an addiction for. It would be more socially accepted.


*
Ohhh no, no, no. 
 I have seen friends on that stuff not good at all!

Columns on the sega megadrive was awesome, oh Golden axe ruled too!
*


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

*Does anybody remember Toejam and Earl for the megadrive?

 That was kewel.*


----------



## cornelius (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

zelda , a link to the past! got it for my computer now, huraay, at least one of my resolutions got fulfilled


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				Miles76 said:
			
		

> Day Of The Tentacle


That one was hella funny, but I can't remember finishing it. It was too damn hard.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I posted my favorite game of all time a long time ago in this thread, but I thought I would add more thought to it.

_ The following are the best games I have owned on each console I have owned throughout my sad, sad life:_

* Atari 400:*  (Yes, I am that flippin' old)  Ms. Pac-Man. As I have said before on a couple occassions (including this thread), I was addicted. I loved taunting the ghosts into a line before gulpping down a power pellet resting in a corner of the mazes. I loved my first "cut scenes" in video games...down to the stork dropping off Baby Pac-Man in the last sequence. To this day, I cannot pass up a random arcade version of this game without slipping it a quarter.

* Original Nintendo*:  Dragon Warrior IV. It was the first rpg that I ever owned, and it required at least 40 hours of gameplay before mastering it. Heck, the thing even had chapters where you played the backstory of each character who would much later in the game reemerge as The Hero's party. Considering how many people who have tried to swipe it from me over the years (college guys are the worse), I am amazed I still have it around to give it another go.

* Super Nintendo*:  Mario Kart. Yes, I know how childish it sounds, but it's the truth. There was a point in time where every gamer I knew was secretly addicted to that game between sessions of Secret of Mana.  Toad was my ride, and he knew every shortcut in the haunted courses.
*
 Nintendo 64*:  Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time. I still can't think of a flaw to that game. It had story. It had action. Most importantly, it was seamless in execution. Not since Ms Pac-Man had I been as addicted. I even collected all those damn skull spiders hidden throughout the land. Every. Single. One. Without a guide or a FAQ ever been gazed upon. That isn't a bragging right; that is a cry for help.
*
 Playstation*:  Final Fantasy VII. This game will always get high marks from me simply because of two things. 1.) A player had some control over the love triangle. 2.) The game threw many, many different types of optional sidequests and gameplay at the player. I also admire the less than conservative dialog translators that left a surprising amount of swear words for Western audiences to chuckle at. Oh, and I loved the ability to rename absolutely every character who joined your party.  A personal favorite feature.
*
 Playstation 2*:  Dragon Quest VIII. The system is still kicking out the titles, so this selection isn't written in stone. Hell, I have yet to even finish the game yet, but, while not flawless, it is certainly seamless in execution much like Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time. The game adheres to traditional turn based rpging, but it does so on a level of success I have never yet encountered. Highly recommended.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

*I have always wanted to play Legend Of Zelda but I dont want to buy a game console to play one game...*


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have always wanted to play Legend Of Zelda but I dont want to buy a game console to play one game...*



Yeah, I lost the console and the game to an ex, so I know what you mean.  If you have a Gamecube, however, Nintendo did take the time to port the game to that system.


----------



## Presea (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Zelda: Ocarina Of Time and Final Fantasy VII. 

I think most of the impact of OOT has gone now though.. those who have played the re-release on Gamecube don't seem to be that impressed. When it first came out, I remember it being the biggest, best thing we'ld ever seen. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## cornelius (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

maybe stronghold? it was fun back in the days


----------



## elvet (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

I only play PC Adventures, so my experience is limited to those.
Best game ever - _Riven_
The rest of my top ten:
_Obsidian_
_RealMyst_
_Neverhood_
_Black Dahlia_
_Zork Nemesis_
_Beyond Atlantis_
_Rhem_
_Myst Exile_
_Riddle of the Sphinx_


----------



## iratebeaver (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Morrowind the elder scrolls 3


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Star ocean Til the end of time.
Dynasty Warriors


----------



## lightvsdarkness (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Allanon (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

FF VII
Moonstone
The Settlers I


----------



## Sparrahawk (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

Monster hunter.

If you have a ps2 and are able to get online with it then you need this game in your life. 600+ hours and i'm still addicted.


----------



## polymath (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

Super Mario 64 - got everything - another cry for help there.
Doom - completed on nightmare level - Heeeeelp Meeeeee!


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

deus ex for ps2


----------



## Aes (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

Okay, for the systems I've played games for:

*[Nintendo]*
 - Legend of Zelda:  I love the fact that, in this Zelda, you don't have to play the dungeons in order.  Hooray for open-ended gaming!

 - Final Fantasy:  Yes, the very first one.  It will always have a special place in my heart, and one day, I'll finish my rom edit/remake/improvement. 

 - Dragon Warrior 3:  The only reason this scored higher with me than DW4 is because you 1) get greater customization over your characters and 2) can actually control them all in battle.  DW4's forced AI system really bothered me.

*[Super Nintendo]*
 - Zelda 3, A Link to the Past:  What can I say, the Zelda series has always been smokin'.

 - Final Fantasy 4-6:  All 3 were great games, each in their own way.

 - Demon's Crest:  It's a relatively unknown game where you play as a demon.  It's not very long, but it's still badass.

 - Secret of Mana 1 & 2:  Great games, both of them.  I'm actually playing my way through SoM2 right now, gradually.

*[Genesis]*
 - Shining Force 2:  Only one from this sytem that wins an 'omg ownage' award, even if I have yet to finish it.

*[Playstation 1]*
 - Final Fantasy VIII:  No, there isn't an extra I in there.  FF8 was a great game, even if it was a bit...easy.  Unlike most people, I dislike FF7 in all its overrated, undeserved glory.

 - Saga Frontier:  Another mostly-unknown game, I've replayed this more times than I have my other playstation games combined.  Much love for open-ended gameplay.

Edit:  Oops, forgot the good-old gameboy!  Ugh, and PC:

*[Gameboy]*
 - Final Fantasy Legend 2:  Another game I've replayed countless times.  Yes, it's got a flawed progression system and other quirks, but oh, it's so addictive despite all that.  I have yet to figure out why, either.

*[Computer]*
 - Baldur's Gate 2:  I haven't done much with this game, but I loved what I've played of it.  BG1 and IWD are right behind it, too.

 - Dungeon Master 2:  Another oddity with its share of quirks, yet there's something about it that I can't turn away from.

 - Neverwinter Nights:  This cursed game has held its grasp on me for way too long, and will continue to do so until NWN2 comes out, I bet.  It's the toolset, and the amazing flexibility allowed with world creation thanks to the scripting system.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

Computer game:  Myst

Board game:  Settlers of Catan


----------



## isoneri (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

Elite 2


----------



## PERCON (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

*Half-life 2*


----------



## dsgirl (Apr 18, 2006)

Which game do u think is the best dosen't matter if old or new which one do u think is the best...i think FFX and San Andreas... What do u think


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 18, 2006)

out of absolutely every single game thats ever existed? 

hmmmmm lemme think...   

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
ive played and completed this game 8 times.  
though im not sure whether that was wise


----------



## Chase_2200 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

I would have to say rome total war. The detail on it is what does ot for me watching the horses carve a path through a unit. Shogun total war was good but it lacked the depth of detail.


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

It's difficult to just choose one game.
If it's ok to you, I'll choose one per genre:

Turnbased-strategy: Heroes of Might and Magic IV
RTS: Tiberian Sun (tie with Red Alert II)
FPS: Battlefield 1942 (tie with Half-Life)
RPG: Baldur's Gate II
mmorpg: Guildwars
racer: NFS: underground
sim-game: Caesar III

edit: forgot the non-computer games...

Tabletop wargames: Warhammer 40000
Boardgames: no experience as of yet, but Axis & Allies appeals the most to me
pen en paper roleply: D&D (had very few experience)


----------



## Brys (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: the best game ever!!!*

Overall: The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Ok, I know that the next in the series is out, but I don't think it's yet surpassed Morrowind.

Now I'm going to cheat and divide them into subcategories:
Strategy: Medieval Total War/Rome Total War - can't decide between them.
Stealth: Thief 3: Deadly Shadows
Multiplayer: Battlefield 2
First Person Shooter: Operation Flashpoint


----------



## alexhurry (Apr 25, 2006)

Well It's hard to choose lol, but all the final fantasy series, Zelda series, and Guild Wars


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 26, 2006)

why does everybody like final fantasy and zelda so much?

I think they're just plain crap?

Compare that to Baldurs gate or Diablo...

best game ever = BG2: Shadows of Amn


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 26, 2006)

Well it all depends what you want really, doesn't it?

Some people like Zelda for the innovative character designs and puzzles, some like Final Fantasy for the epic storyline and mini-games and some like Baldurs Gate for it's ensemble cast of characters and the fact your can create your "own character" rather than play the set hero.

I like them all, pretty much


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 26, 2006)

Has to be either sensible soccer or Cannon fodder ont he Amiga genius pure genius.  Taking normal average everyday games like football and shoot em up and adding huge dosses of humour and playability amazing.

Though baldr's is good too.


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 26, 2006)

I doubt it's the best but one game I never tired of playing is Decathlon on the old Atari's.  Wiggling that joystick as hard as you could for the ultimate Pole Vault - nothing has ever managed to live up to that game for me, the pain in the palm of your hand was well worth it! 

The only other game that really rocks my boat is Tetris, I love it, although I'm not nearly as good as this guy....

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/tetrismaster.wmv

I'm a stupid game fan, I love things like Mariokart, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Tekken, anything you can have a laugh with, I'm not a serious gamer!

My partner has just forced an XBox upon me and this house so we'll see how it goes....

xx


----------



## Green (Apr 26, 2006)

It's difficult to say, really, cos old games are never as good as you remember them to be. In terms of enjoyment at the time, my favourite has to be Xwing. Completely amazing and frustrating in equal measure, but can't be topped in terms of the satisfaction you get for succeeding. Terror From The Deep and Pizza Tycoon would come in as close seconds. Sim City 2000 isn't far off, either.

More modern games? I dunno. I find I'm less easily impressed or willing to waste my time these days. FEAR was good, though.

As for FF games - I find them annoying. I played FF8 for about 50 hours and just lost my rag with it. Just as you're about to go off and do something exciting/important for the first time in hours, one of the whiney supporting characters decides to spend *20 minutes* discussing their childhood or your emotional problems. Yawn.


----------



## Thunderchild (Apr 26, 2006)

i always come back to deus ex - just love the gameplay and the story


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 26, 2006)

Void Dragon said:
			
		

> why does everybody like final fantasy and zelda so much?
> 
> I think they're just plain crap?
> 
> ...



*I couldnt sgree more!  

BG2 is great!*


----------



## the_faery_queen (Apr 26, 2006)

zelda
and kings quest and quest for glory. most of the 80s fantasy graphic adventures really. LOVD gabriel knight and phantasmagoria as well

and theme park

and the sims!


----------



## Aeris (Apr 26, 2006)

hahaha.  Does anyone else think it's funny that Kyektulu says Final Fantasy is crap, when their avatar is a Final Fantasy Character?  No?  Just me?  Okay.

I can definitely see the complaint people have with Final Fantasy, but I still absolutely love playing those games.  Sometimes you _want _to waste hours of your life leveling up and such, you know what I mean?  

Big gamer.  I couldn't really pick my favorite game of all time, though, because they are all so different.  I like RPGs, but I also enjoy first-person shooters (I'm pretty good at them, too).  Good question, though... makes you think...


----------



## Quokka (Apr 27, 2006)

Never been a big FPS fan but Half Life and Doom were both pretty special when they first arrived.

Best RPG is still the Shining Force series . Neverwinter Nights was my personal favourite out of the Bioware games. 

Resident Evil, Tekken 3, Twisted Metal 2, Street Fighter 2, Command and Conquer, Wizball and Golden Axe all get honorable mentions but for an overall favourite I can't go past the Wipeout series.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 27, 2006)

i say zelda is the best, but then i still like other games aswell, im always open minded, but for me; so far, its zelda


----------



## alexhurry (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*

Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: The best game ever!!!*



			
				Brown Rat said:
			
		

> Computer game: Myst
> 
> Board game: *Settlers of Catan*


 
I played that for the first time yesterday, and it's amazingly much fun!

AND, if I recall correctly, it's invented by a Belgian  

At least something we Belgians can be proud of


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 27, 2006)

I merged both the "Which is the best game?" threads together in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 27, 2006)

ahhh that expalins it, thought I was gonig insane, oh wait been there done that hehe


----------



## Quokka (Apr 28, 2006)

Oops quick correction  , when I said Neverwinter Nights before I was thinking of Icewind Dale 2.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2006)

Civ II - spent so long playing that game!
Quake

oh, and Championship Manager 97/98


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 30, 2006)

Might & magic IX


----------



## Sticky (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball - my first ever game


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 11, 2006)

To pick one single game, from all genres...

It would have to be Civilization II.


----------



## Sulik (Aug 4, 2006)

why hasn't everybody given up on zelda and final fantasy as just plain dud?

my personal favourites will always be Baldurs Gate 2:Throne of Bhaal and CounterStrike: Source


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 4, 2006)

FF 7 and 8 were good, but if you get the mod you can play baldur's gate all the way through expansion, IWD, and then to BG2 and ToB expansion. Sweeeet. hundreds of hours of gaming. 
We want starcraft2!


----------

